
LinkedIn, others show why transparency is needed - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/11/11/BUKH1LSL96.DTL&type=tech
======
ohashi
I don't really understand the logic of easing disclosure requirements. It
seems like just a way to play the greater fool theory even further.

Perhaps they should focus on building better companies than trying to hide
their problems and weaknesses.

------
brown9-2
Why is a dearth of IPOs a bad thing?

Isn't it pretty naked when the private equity and venture capital funds that
profit mostly from IPOs are the ones asking lawmakers to ease the rules?

